# Emergency call to "OnStar"



## John Harrelson (Jan 27, 2007)

OK .... time to grab the tissues again.... because you will laugh so hard you'll cry....

I got this from another RV forum and it's so darn funny I had to post it over here..

Supposedly this short film is a true recording about a woman calling for help with the "On Star" system in her car..

True or not... it is hilariously funny.

http://www.ifilm.com/video/2714872

Enjoy,

John


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 27, 2007)

Re: Emergency call to "OnStar"

That is worth checking out.


----------



## hertig (Jan 31, 2007)

Re: Emergency call to "OnStar"

One of our cats has learned to call On-Star...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 6, 2007)

Re: Emergency call to "OnStar"

Probably carries on a more intelligent conversation.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 6, 2007)

Re: Emergency call to "OnStar"

John Harrelson
What make of car was she driving????
ON-STAR seems like a good idea,  gonna get me one installed....


----------



## hertig (Feb 6, 2007)

Re: Emergency call to "OnStar"

Sorry, can't get On-Star installed.  It is wired into everything in the vehicle during construction, they won't add it later.

Now if you have it installed and it is not activated, you might be able to get it activated.

And yes, it can be a good idea, but watch out for their customer indifferance.  I have one which was installed in 2003 and they tell me it will no longer work as of 1/2008 and I can't upgrade to one which does work.  And between last year and then, they won't sell me the cheap plan, but only the expensive plan with features I have no use for.


----------

